# Giant King Cobra



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

This guy is absolutely insane. Touches a 14 foot King Cobra on the head , in the wild. and picks it up.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

what a crazy guy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I forsee death by stingray in this guys future.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

yep, he's ready to shake hands with ole stevee!


----------

